# [SOLVED] Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture



## freedom1st1776

Hi again,

I have a vx32l that has sound, but no picture. The back light comes on and the vizio light goes from orange to white when the power is pressed. 

I tested the main board out and its working, so I'm thinking it could be the LCD controller. Any thoughts?


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

sounds like Video Processor or possibly the LCD panel. The fact that you have sound is a good indication that the receiving side is functioning and only the display is not working.

If this had been an older TV with a SCART output I would suggest hooking up another Set via SCART cable, set that set to receive via the AV input to see whether a picture can be sent to the other set. If you get no Picture then something has gone wrong with the video processing, if a picture is recieved then it's most likely a display problem. I have never tried this with modern LCD sets so I don't know if anything has changed regarding functionality & diagnosis.


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

Thanks for the reply, I ended up buying a LCD controller (maybe also called the TCon board?) for $30 and am hoping that's the problem.

If that doesn't work then it's definitely the panel. The main board, power supply, and inverters definitely all work.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

Let us know how you get on.. good luck.


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

tried the new lcd controller and the same thing is happening. 

not sure if its the panel now or the fact that im using a slightly different main board. the one in the original tv was a 4a model, this one is a 4b model. the tv wont even turn on with the original main board, but turns on with the 4b model.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

either the fault that you had has digressed or you are no looking at a faulty tuner. I had the impression that 



> I have a vx32l that has sound, but no picture. The back light comes on and the vizio light goes from orange to white when the power is pressed.
> 
> I tested the main board out and its working,


now you say that it doesn't power on unless you have the 4b board inside.

perhaps it's time to tell us the whole story ... and provide a few photo's too .. lets see the inside of this set and what you have changed.


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

Well I had a main board from a vx32L that was pulled from a broken screen, but was still producing a picture. And then I had this vx32L tv that would not power on. 

I was hoping to get the vx32L that didn't power on to work by using parts from the vx32L that had the broken screen. I just noticed that the part numbers don't match up and that they used different components even though the model numbers are the exact same.

I'm going to focus on the main board now, and replace it with a board with that's an identical model number.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

let us know how that goes .. there's a lot going on in those LCD TV's that am slowly finding out about .. including the fact that they are running in a mode one might consider to be a dedicated purpose personal computer.


----------



## Sochz

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

I have been following this thread with great interest since I have the same exact issue with my inlaws VX32L. I was leaning more towards the main board myself since the backlight still works. I do have CRT repair experience but LCD's are a different breed.

This information may answer some of your questions about the differing part numbers. While researching this issue I found that Vizio had released two versions of this model the HDTV10A and HDTV20A. I have not been able to determine what is the exact difference but the internal parts are different according a parts supplier. The parts are based on the serial number of the unit. You can check out vizparts.com to locate the correct part for your model.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

Thanks for your input .. that could prove handy for the owners.


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio VX32L Has Sound, No Picture*

problem was the main board. had a vx42l come through with a broken screen and tested that main board (all the connections besides speakers fit) in my vx32l and it worked.

not sure why the main board from a cracked screen vx32l didn't solve the problem- I would guess that the two different versions of this tv do not have compatible internal parts. 

so in conclusion- sound, but no video is likely your main board.


----------



## Done_Fishin

until proven otherwise ... :grin: 

Murphy's law! Every time you pinpoint the cause of a fault, the cause changes ...


----------



## sgtwicki

I had the exact same symptoms with my 47" Vizio, and I found out that I could have fixed it by replacing the main board. However, I found a web page that narrowed it down to just a fuse on the main board:

http://www.fixya.com/support/t2293120-no_picture_or_sound_light_comes_in

I replaced the fuse (bypassed it really), and now I have a functioning TV for only $4.


----------



## Done_Fishin

thanks for your input and generosity in sharing your news.


----------



## kevinm34232

I have the same model Vizio that powers up but just has an all white screen, do you think it's the main board??


----------

